# positive affirmations



## Caroline (Sep 17, 2010)

I thought aas part of my attempt to loose weight I'd do some positive affirmations. Please feel free to join if you want, you only need to add one or two to start with, just do what you feel at ease with.

here are some of mine:
I'm good at giving big hugs
I'm good at sharing ideas
My posture is improving
My diet is getting better


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 17, 2010)

Love it Caroline.
My smile is getting bigger.
My health is improving
I am good at joining in with groups now
I'm good at making others feel good too.


----------



## Steff (Sep 17, 2010)

Brilliant Caroline..

I'm becoming more outgoing..

I'm being less critical about my looks..

I' taking myself less seriously


----------



## Caroline (Sep 17, 2010)

Great start. We as a group are doing well.


----------



## traceycat (Sep 17, 2010)

im feeling less self consious

i smile more these days (well most days anyway)

my eating habits have improved


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Sep 18, 2010)

A few more from me. You can post as many affirmations as many times as you like.

I am becoming more patient with people.
I am more sympathetic towards others
I am better at using mistakes as learning tools
I am learning new things every day


----------

